# ongoing problems with Nvidia Quadro K5000 Video driver



## mrredeyeflight (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi

I am having a problem with  getting my Nv_idia_ Quattro K5000 video driver running and running with Gnome. I want to install Nvidia video driver  nvidia-driver-340-340.107.4 from the ports. I have nvidia version 304-304.137_6 installed. When I try to install the nvidia-driver-340-340.107.4 from Ports, I get an error message that is conflicts with the currently  installed version? Why wouldn't the new Nvidia-driver install over the top of the old version? I also get a message to email a nvidia-bug-report.log.gz, nvidia wnts me to email this to email address that nvidia lists, freebsd-gfx-bugs@nvidia.com. Why would the install for the nvidia-driver-340-340.107.4 abort there instead of completing?
how would I delete/uninstall the older nvidia driver 304-304.137_6.

I also get a error message this server has a vi_deo driver ABI version 24.1 that _this driver does not officially suport, check the nvidia.com website. What vi_deo driver is this_ ? it is part of Xorg?
How do I install a video driver with a ABI version of < than 24.1 ?
Has anyone had this problem?  does anyone have any idea to fix this?
I can get this system to run from a Bash prompt. I think I should have used the pkg lock nvidia-driver on the nvidia driver that was working?
the error message also mentions using a -ignoreABI  where would I enter this? would this help?

Thank you for any help


----------



## mickey (Apr 1, 2020)

mrredeyeflight said:


> I am having a problem with  getting my Nv_idia_ Quattro K5000 video driver running and running with Gnome. I want to install Nvidia video driver nvidia-driver-340-340.107.4 from the ports. I have nvidia version 304-304.137_6 installed.


Why would you want to be using a legacy driver when your graphics card is supported by the most recent nvidia driver 440.64?

```
Quadro Series:
Quadro GV100, Quadro GP100, Quadro P6000, Quadro P5200, Quadro P5000, Quadro P4000, Quadro P2200, Quadro P2000, Quadro P1000, Quadro P620, Quadro P600, Quadro P400, Quadro M6000 24GB, Quadro M6000, Quadro M5000, Quadro M4000, Quadro M2000, Quadro K6000, Quadro K5200, Quadro K5000, Quadro K4000, Quadro K4200, Quadro K2200, Quadro K2000, Quadro K2000D, Quadro K1200, Quadro K620, Quadro K600, Quadro K420, Quadro 410
```



mrredeyeflight said:


> When I try to install the nvidia-driver-340-340.107.4 from Ports, I get an error message that is conflicts with the currently  installed version? Why wouldn't the new Nvidia-driver install over the top of the old version?


Because it expects you to delete the installed package prior to installing another conflicting package that might install files into the same places:
`pkg delete nvidia-driver-304
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
make install clean`


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

mrredeyeflight said:


> Why wouldn't the new Nvidia-driver install over the top of the old version?


Technically they are two different ports, the number is part of the name.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 1, 2020)

Previously: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...bsd-12-1-release-nvidea-driver-problem.72916/.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you! The problem is fixed. I appreciate your help.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 11, 2020)

Huh?


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Apr 12, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Huh?


My freebsd system has been repaired and it works well with my Nvidia Quattro K5000


----------

